
Nvidia  Quadro P6000 outperforms TITAN X Pascal in gaming benchmarks - richardboegli
http://videocardz.com/65014/nvidia-quadro-p6000-outperforms-titan-x-pascal-in-gaming-benchmarks
======
imaginenore
P6000 is $6737.

Titan X is $1100.

Me surprised: nope.

